# Vita da Geisha



## aristocat (11 Giugno 2010)

Non sono sicura che il canale "Disquisizioni Culturali" sia in assoluto quello più adatto... nel caso, questo 3d può essere sempre spostato .

Comunque, stavo riflettendo sul modo di vivere i sentimenti nella società giapponese, una società che sta cambiando moltissimo, ma che nonostante questo conserva ancora una forte impronta della sua tradizione.

In particolare, mi è tornato in mente il film "Memorie di una Geisha", ma anche i vari studi sull'argomento dell'antropologa Liza Dalby.
Proprio da queste opere, emerge l'accettazione da parte di tutti dell'esistenza e del ruolo della geisha nella società giapponese. Ancora oggi, esistono "scuole da geisha" e "okiya" (=casa delle geishe) in cui si continua a coltivare questa tradizione.

Ora, è noto che una geisha - per diventare tale - deve aver compiuto un complesso percorso, in cui ella rinuncia a un rapporto d'amore alla luce del sole. Non è contemplato per una Geisha il matrimonio; la massima aspirazione per lei (a quanto ho capito) è trovare un _danna_; cioè un mecenate-"patrono" a cui la Geisha deve essere devota.

Proprio questa relazione danna/geisha - in presenza di amore reciproco - la trovo ...inafferrabile, eppure inspiegabilmente affascinante, per certi versi. Tra l'altro è una realtà che sopravvive ancora, anche se più rara che in passato (infatti sono sempre di più le geishe che oggi si ritirano da questa professione; che cambiano idea, perchè magari desiderose di sposarsi e di formare una famiglia tradizionale).
Comunque penso che lo spirito dietro a questo "equilibrio sentimentale" sia ben illustrato dalle ultime battute del film "Memorie di una Geisha"; cioè queste:

Non si può dire al sole «più sole», o alla pioggia «meno pioggia».
Per un uomo la Geisha può essere solo una moglie a metà, siamo le mogli del crepuscolo. 
Eppure apprendere la gentilezza, dopo così tanta poca gentilezza, capire che una bambina, con più coraggio di quanto creda, trovi le sue preghiere esaudite, non può chiamarsi felicità? 
Dopo tutto, queste non sono le memorie di un'imperatrice, né di una regina, sono memorie di un altro tipo.
[You cannot say to the sun: 'more sun'...or to the rain: 'less rain'
To a man, geisha can only be half a wife. We are the wives of nightfall.
And yet, to learn of kindness after so much unkindness
To understand that a little girl, with more courage than she knew, would find 
that her prayers were answered ...Can that not be called Happiness?
After all, these are not the memoirs of an Empress, nor of a Queen...these are memoirs of another kind.]

 Due domande mi vengono spontanee.
1. Come tipo di rapporto sentimentale, quello danna/geisha merita tutto il rispetto possibile? O è sempre-comunque il frutto di una rinuncia/compromesso d parte della geisha...tipo scelta del male minore?
2. Forse l'ho chiesto in altri 3d passati... può essere che anche nel mondo occidentale esista anche questo tipo di rapporto sentimentale, solo in forma meno "raffinata" e più mal visto dalla società?


----------



## Nobody (11 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Non sono sicura che il canale "Disquisizioni Culturali" sia in assoluto quello più adatto... nel caso, questo 3d può essere sempre spostato .
> 
> Comunque, stavo riflettendo sul modo di vivere i sentimenti nella società giapponese, una società che sta cambiando moltissimo, ma che nonostante questo conserva ancora una forte impronta della sua tradizione.
> 
> ...


Merita rispetto, certamente. Come qualunque tradizione diversa dalla nostra. Non esiste niente di simile nel mondo occidentale, a mio parere. Troppo diverse le due culture.


----------



## aristocat (11 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Merita rispetto, certamente. Come qualunque tradizione diversa dalla nostra. Non esiste niente di simile nel mondo occidentale, a mio parere. Troppo diverse le due culture.


Quindi alla fine potrebbe essere tutto così lineare? 
Cioè, il fatto di trovare un _danna - _e di innamorarsene - può essere visto veramente come _il traguardo_, la scelta più appagante...senza nessuna frustrazione di sorta, in quella cultura? 
Davvero non potrebbe mai arrivare un momento di conflitto personale, in cui si arriva a desiderare qualcosa di più?
Effettivamente, a leggere quelle battute del film...sembrerebbe che per quella cultura la felicità sia anche in quella forma...


----------



## Eliade (11 Giugno 2010)

Ciao aristocat, il film è stupendo! Lo adoro!



aristocat ha detto:


> Due domande mi vengono spontanee.
> 1. Come tipo di rapporto sentimentale, quello danna/geisha merita tutto il rispetto possibile? O è sempre-comunque il frutto di una rinuncia/compromesso d parte della geisha...tipo scelta del male minore?


 Il rispetto si credo lo meriti. La geisha rinuncia volutamente (almeno ai giorni d'oggi) al tipo di vita che si potrebbe avere altrimenti (matrimonio, figli, carriera, ecc).  Ogni volta che si fa una scelta della propria vita si rinuncia a qualcosa. 



> 2. Forse l'ho chiesto in altri 3d passati... può essere che anche nel mondo occidentale esista anche questo tipo di rapporto sentimentale, solo in forma meno "raffinata" e più mal visto dalla società?


 Non ho capito questa domanda. Intendi paragonare il rapporto danna/geisha a quello delle escort o qualcosa del genere?
E' vero che la geisha si può innamorare del proprio danna, ma il suo scopo non è amare, non è rendere felice l'uomo che ama. Almeno è questo quello che ho capito...


----------



## Nobody (11 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Quindi alla fine potrebbe essere tutto così lineare?
> Cioè, il fatto di trovare un _danna - _e di innamorarsene - può essere visto veramente come _il traguardo_, la scelta più appagante...senza nessuna frustrazione di sorta, in quella cultura?
> Davvero non potrebbe mai arrivare un momento di conflitto personale, in cui si arriva a desiderare qualcosa di più?
> Effettivamente, a leggere quelle battute del film...sembrerebbe che per quella cultura la felicità sia anche in quella forma...


No aspetta... è solo uno degli aspetti di quella cultura. Le geishe erano realtivamente poche. Tra l'altro inventarono o raffinarono numerose arti tradizionali, oltre che partecipare attivamente a numerose vicende politiche dall'antico Giappone. Insomma, era un mondo a parte... ed erano rare le donne che si dedicavano a quel ruolo.
I conflitti personali potevano arrivare, certo... ma vale per ognuno di noi. Qui in occidente ci sono suore che dopo decenni passati in convento, improvvisamente non riescono più a farsi bastare quella vita.


----------



## Grande82 (11 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Quindi alla fine potrebbe essere tutto così lineare?
> Cioè, il fatto di trovare un _danna - _e di innamorarsene - può essere visto veramente come _il traguardo_, la scelta più appagante...senza nessuna frustrazione di sorta, in quella cultura?
> Davvero non potrebbe mai arrivare un momento di conflitto personale, in cui si arriva a desiderare qualcosa di più?
> Effettivamente, a leggere quelle battute del film...sembrerebbe che per quella cultura la felicità sia anche in quella forma...


 penso che i traguardi siano quelli che ci fissiamo, mano mano.
E' per questo che quello che fino a ieri ci stava bene, oggi non ci sta più bene. 
Leggevo di recente un altro romanzo, sulla cina del 1200. La ragazza protagonista decide di fasciare i piedi alla figlia del capo contadino di un paesotto, per rendere la sua vita migliore: non coltivare i campi, non venduta come moglie di contadino, ma forse lucciola (prostituta) o persino concubina di un uomo di ceto più elevato. L'inevitabilità con cui la protagonista esprimeve quella situazione fa ben capire l'ineluttabilità di un destino in una società che ben conosce il destino e ci si sottomette da millenni. 

La grandezza del popolo asiatico è nella capacità di accogliere il destino pienamente. La società occiedentale è grande perchè quel destino lo sa combattere. 
Non credo che determinati ruoli siano intercambiabili.


----------



## aristocat (11 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No aspetta... è solo uno degli aspetti di quella cultura. Le geishe erano realtivamente poche. Tra l'altro inventarono o raffinarono numerose arti tradizionali, oltre che partecipare attivamente a numerose vicende politiche dall'antico Giappone. Insomma, era un mondo a parte... ed erano rare le donne che si dedicavano a quel ruolo.
> I conflitti personali potevano arrivare, certo... ma vale per ognuno di noi. Qui in occidente ci sono suore che dopo decenni passati in convento, improvvisamente non riescono più a farsi bastare quella vita.


Sicuramente...adesso rispetto al passato penso ci sia più possibilità di scelta, di pensare a un "piano B" quando e se quella vita cominciasse a stare stretta...sia in Oriente che in Occidente.
Tanto che là come qua la "crisi delle vocazioni" si fa sentire...:sonar:


----------



## Sgargiula (11 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Sicuramente...adesso rispetto al passato penso ci sia più possibilità di scelta, di pensare a un "piano B" quando e se quella vita cominciasse a stare stretta...sia in Oriente che in Occidente.
> Tanto che là come qua la "crisi delle vocazioni" si fa sentire...:sonar:


O forse c'e' cosi' tanta possibilita' di scelta che molti non riescono proprio a scegliere:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Giugno 2010)

A me il rapporto danna/geisha ricorda quello che uomini facoltosi avevano un tempo con amanti stabili che venivano chiamate "mantenute". Prendevano loro un appartamento, pagavano le spese e le frequentavano con i tempi di qualunque rapporto adulterino.
Ricordo da bambina e ragazza di averne conosciute.


----------



## aristocat (11 Giugno 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ciao aristocat, il film è stupendo! Lo adoro!
> 
> Non ho capito questa domanda. Intendi paragonare il rapporto danna/geisha a quello delle escort o qualcosa del genere?
> E' vero che la geisha si può innamorare del proprio danna, ma il suo scopo non è amare, non è rendere felice l'uomo che ama. Almeno è questo quello che ho capito...


Sì l'ho capita anch'io così: lo scopo della geisha è rendere felice il suo _danna_.
Non: amare. Ma non credo siano paragonabili a escort pure, proprio perchè dietro la loro figura c'è tutta una complessa filosofia, tutto un impianto di valori e di credo (es. la ricerca della perfezione anche nel gesto più banale, la grazia, l'importanza dell'arte e dell'intelligenza/spirito ecc.), estranei alle escort comuni...
Nel film, mi ha affascinato la rappresentazione del rapporto _geisha/danna;_ da quello che ho intuito questo rapporto è tutto giocato a livello di intesa mentale più che di attrazione fisica. 
Ora, l'erosione di questa tradizione, del retaggio cuturale della "Geisha"... non so nè se sia un bene nè se sia così inevitabile...
o quanto sia indotta dal "fascino" della cultura e dei valori occidentali...


----------



## aristocat (11 Giugno 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> O forse c'e' cosi' tanta possibilita' di scelta che molti non riescono proprio a scegliere:carneval:


Un po' come in un sano pomeriggio di shopping? :carneval:


----------



## aristocat (11 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me il rapporto danna/geisha ricorda quello che uomini facoltosi avevano un tempo con amanti stabili che venivano chiamate "mantenute". Prendevano loro un appartamento, pagavano le spese e le frequentavano con i tempi di qualunque rapporto adulterino.
> Ricordo da bambina e ragazza di averne conosciute.


Sicuramente ci sono molti tratti concreti in comune... ma pensi sia più onesta/meno ipocrita la "mantenuta" occidentale che dichiara apertamente di vivere così per motivazioni economiche... oppure più "accettabile" la geisha - figura istituzionalizzata della società giapponese, che vive non solo per il "vile denaro", ma anche per l'arte - la poesia - l'eleganza di modi ecc.


----------



## aristocat (11 Giugno 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> penso che i traguardi siano quelli che ci fissiamo, mano mano.
> E' per questo che quello che fino a ieri ci stava bene, oggi non ci sta più bene.
> Leggevo di recente un altro romanzo, sulla cina del 1200. La ragazza protagonista decide di fasciare i piedi alla figlia del capo contadino di un paesotto, per rendere la sua vita migliore: non coltivare i campi, non venduta come moglie di contadino, ma forse lucciola (prostituta) o persino concubina di un uomo di ceto più elevato. L'inevitabilità con cui la protagonista esprimeve quella situazione fa ben capire l'ineluttabilità di un destino in una società che ben conosce il destino e ci si sottomette da millenni.
> La grandezza del popolo asiatico è nella capacità di accogliere il destino pienamente. La società occiedentale è grande perchè quel destino lo sa combattere.
> Non credo che determinati ruoli siano intercambiabili.


Interessante, che romanzo è?
Comunque sì, i traguardi in generale sono cambiati dovunque :sonar:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Sicuramente ci sono molti tratti concreti in comune... ma pensi sia più onesta/meno ipocrita la "mantenuta" occidentale che dichiara apertamente di vivere così per motivazioni economiche... oppure più "accettabile" la geisha - figura istituzionalizzata della società giapponese, che vive non solo per il "vile denaro", ma anche per l'arte - la poesia - l'eleganza di modi ecc.


Boh io non so usare bene gli aggettivi onesto e ipocrita... li riservo ad altre situazioni.
Queste mi sono sempre parse situazioni chiare. Infatti ricordo che ai tempi queste donne non si vergognavano per nulla erano solo riservate nel raccontare la loro situazione. Erano amanti, solo che, contrariamente a quanto accade ora, si attribuivano un valore che era simile a quello che si attribuivano anche le mogli di quei tempi ed era anche un valore economico.
D'altro canto anche le donne/amanti/mantenute pagavano un prezzo perché il riservarsi a un uomo, facendo sesso con lui anche dal matrimonio, faceva perdere loro la possibilità di sposarsi con un altro farsi una famiglia (era escluso che l'amante avesse figli). Erano anche le amanti/mantenute sufficientemente colte e raffinate per diventarlo e obbligatoriamente eleganti, disponibili e "profumate" per il loro amante.
Non avete mai visto film anni '50 e '60 sull'argomento?
Del resto se ci si tiene a una borsa, un concerto, un'auto si è disposti a pagare... se si tiene a una persona ...anche. Solo che ora il prezzo (a parte che per Lory Del Santo) non è in beni o denaro, ma è uno scambio che dovrebbe essere alla pari ...dovrebbe.


----------



## aristocat (12 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Boh io non so usare bene gli aggettivi onesto e ipocrita... li riservo ad altre situazioni.
> Queste mi sono sempre parse situazioni chiare. Infatti ricordo che ai tempi queste donne non si vergognavano per nulla erano solo riservate nel raccontare la loro situazione. Erano amanti, solo che, contrariamente a quanto accade ora, si attribuivano un valore che era simile a quello che si attribuivano anche le mogli di quei tempi ed era anche un valore economico.
> D'altro canto anche le donne/amanti/mantenute pagavano un prezzo perché il riservarsi a un uomo, facendo sesso con lui anche dal matrimonio, faceva perdere loro la possibilità di sposarsi con un altro farsi una famiglia (era escluso che l'amante avesse figli). Erano anche le amanti/mantenute sufficientemente colte e raffinate per diventarlo e obbligatoriamente eleganti, disponibili e "profumate" per il loro amante.
> Non avete mai visto film anni '50 e '60 sull'argomento?
> Del resto se ci si tiene a una borsa, un concerto, un'auto si è disposti a pagare... se si tiene a una persona ...anche. Solo che ora il prezzo (a parte che per Lory Del Santo) non è in beni o denaro, ma è uno scambio che dovrebbe essere alla pari ...dovrebbe.


Uhm, devo dire che sulla storia del cinema di quel periodo sono mooolto ignorante . Quali film potrei vedermi al riguardo?
Sì, io penso che sia come dici tu (lo penso anche per le Geisha): è giusto che quando si compie una scelta ci si assuma la responsabilità... però ecco, nel caso delle Geishe vedo qualcosa di inafferrabile nell'ipotesi che si innamorino e accettino quella situazione senza conflitti interiori ma addirittura come il massimo traguardo e felicità che si può chiedere dalla vita (vedi citazione dal copione di "Memorie di una Geisha").
Comunque, illuminante la considerazione di Grande, quando parla dell'incredibile capacità degli orientali di accettare pienamente il loro destino.:idea:


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2010)

ah, il giappone
monet e van gogh ne furono affascinati e ispirati.
spero che non vogliate accostare cortigiane, mantenute occidentali alle gheisha (pare non esista il plurale nei nomi in questa lingua).
c'è stato addiritura un tempo in cui erano uomini (!!!)
le donne d'arte venivano istruite da piccole alla danza, alla musica  e riassumono una filososfia per noi  troppo rarefatta, distante anni luce da concetti ai quali siamo abituati.
non pretendiamo di capire, tantomeno azzardiamo paragoni


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Giugno 2010)

Non mi affascina per nulla il destino di donne che erano cresciute in funzione del piacere maschile e se per quel piacere dovessero essere istruite non cambia il fatto che fosse un'istruzione condizionata al piacere altrui.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Giugno 2010)

Minerva millecolori


----------



## Sgargiula (12 Giugno 2010)

Dipende, anche perche' non si puo' mai sapere dove finisce il dare piacere e inizia il darsi piacere anche dando piacere agli altri... mattinata contorta:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Giugno 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Dipende, anche perche' non si puo' mai sapere dove finisce il dare piacere e inizia il darsi piacere anche dando piacere agli altri... mattinata contorta:carneval:


 C'è chi si diverte anche lavorando...


----------



## Sgargiula (12 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> C'è chi si diverte anche lavorando...


C'e' anche  a chi piace essere frustato...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Giugno 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> C'e' anche  a chi piace essere frustato...


Tu ridi ... ma conosco diverse persone che non lavorano se non col fiato nel collo.

Se li fai soffrire abbastanza, danno eccellenti risultati, altrimenti proprio niente!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Giugno 2010)

Poi non so in società del genere se fossero più soddisfatte mogli, amanti/mantenute, ghisha o etere ecc...


----------

